# Powerpoint Präsentation mit Mausklick beenden



## Der_Einfallslose (20. Oktober 2004)

*Powerpoint Präsentation mit Mausklick beenden*

Hi all, 

Eine Frage an die Powerpoint-Cracks 
Ist es möglich, eine Powerpoint Präsentation zu beenden, sobald man mit der Maus klickt? Wenn ja, wie? 

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Edit: Benutze Powerpoint 2000


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Powerpoint Präsentation mit Mausklick beenden*



			
				Der_Einfallslose am 20.10.2004 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Eine Frage an die Powerpoint-Cracks
> Ist es möglich, eine Powerpoint Präsentation zu beenden, sobald man mit der Maus klickt? Wenn ja, wie?
> ...



Drück doch einfach ESC. 
Aber ansonsten würde mir eigentlich nur einfallen: Im Hintergrund ziehst du ein Rechteck, so groß wie die Folie. Dieses Rechteck dann ohne Rand und ohne Füllung einstellen. Dann das Rechteck markieren -> Rechtsklick -> Aktionseinstellung und hier dann Hyperlink zu -> Präsentation beenden
Du kannst das Rechteck ja machen, wenn du alles andere an der Präsentation fertig hast und kopiert es dann in alle Folien rein.


----------

